# Networking



## rudy (Jul 27, 2009)

How do you network? Examples and tips would be very helpful.

I am looking into switching careers from the semiconductor industry to water/wastewater. I've been reading (very little) into water/wastewater and practicing on some water models. Four weeks from now, I plan to attend a 2-day wastewater conference (CMOM workshop), and will know nobody there, but I would like to make some contacts to help land a job in this new field. I have never really networked, nor found the need to do so, since I've been at my job for over 15 years. So I have no idea what to do. Please help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

A few notable ideas:

1. Get involved with professional organization in your area - great way to meet people and find out about local jobs.

2. Can you find out which companies will have posters/speakers? Find out more about them through internet sources.

3. See if there is a topic you find particularly interesting in water/wastewater treatment. Try to focus in to find out more information about that subject matter.

4. Get business cards printed up and hand them out. Have a resume handy as well - you never know when opportunity will come knocking.

5. Get involved in some of the internet-networking sites - http://www.linkedin.com is a great site to start!

Those are ways to get started, especially considering you will be going to a conference.

Good luck!

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jul 27, 2009)

For the wastewater conference, here's what I recommend, since you don't know anyone there yet: Go up to people who presented during the breaks, and introduce yourself and tell them that you liked their presentation. This is often enough to get a conversation started, and that's what networking is about.

Of course, it helps if you really DID like their presentation, and have some good questions to ask. Take notes during the presentations and jot down some questions or comments that you can ask later on over coffee &amp; snacks during the break. Bring business cards you can hand out when introducing yourself.

If you find yourself in a good conversation, just flow with it. Try not to ask any hard questions like "Do you have any openings?" You can hint around that when you introduce yourself - "I'm so-and-so and I am currently working as a widgets engineer for XYZ Inc., but am looking around right now, trying to get into this line of work....." But be careful with that - people don't want to be solicited for work at these things. They just want to talk about _their_ work. If they enjoy talking to you, they will drop hints that they might be able to set you up with something, etc. But don't ask them to.


----------



## rudy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you JR! Excellent advice!

1. Get involved with professional organization in your area - great way to meet people and find out about local jobs.

_Am going to join WEAT, the next local meeting is in September. The last one was in May. I didn't make that meeting (dad was in hospital, long story, he is in excellent condition now). _

2. Can you find out which companies will have posters/speakers? Find out more about them through internet sources.

_Great idea. I got the brochure, and it has a list of guest speakers. I'll find out more about them through google and linkedin._

3. See if there is a topic you find particularly interesting in water/wastewater treatment. Try to focus in to find out more information about that subject matter.

_Ahhhh.... good point. I guess I could start by asking questions about water models._

4. Get business cards printed up and hand them out. Have a resume handy as well - you never know when opportunity will come knocking.

_Got them (business cards). I always carry them in my purse. Oh a resume.... ok.... I'll use the one I've been using for water/wastewater positions I've been applying for. _

5. Get involved in some of the internet-networking sites - http://www.linkedin.com is a great site to start!

_For now, I need to stay away from joining groups in linkedin. My boss is in linkedin. With layoffs happening, well, I don't want to risk it. _

Thanks to your advice, a good conversation starter is: "Hi. My name is rudy. I have a question about....."

Are there other conversation starters I could use? Or should the one above work for all of the different people I will meet (I'll use one or two different topics)? Please excuse the excessive questions, but I've really never approached a stranger whom I've needed to talk to, except to ask for help (like at Home Depot.... Where are the petunias?).


----------



## rudy (Jul 27, 2009)

Dleg! Thank you so much!

For the wastewater conference, here's what I recommend, since you don't know anyone there yet: Go up to people who presented during the breaks, and introduce yourself and tell them that you liked their presentation. This is often enough to get a conversation started, and that's what networking is about.

_Excellent. Flahtery. A good way to start a conversation. I had no idea how to approach the speakers. This is an excellent idea._

Of course, it helps if you really DID like their presentation, and have some good questions to ask. Take notes during the presentations and jot down some questions or comments that you can ask later on over coffee &amp; snacks during the break. Bring business cards you can hand out when introducing yourself.

_Taking notes! Great! These will definitely help when I talk to them and for future reference if I need to brush up on wastewater stuff for interviews._

If you find yourself in a good conversation, just flow with it. Try not to ask any hard questions like "Do you have any openings?" You can hint around that when you introduce yourself - "I'm so-and-so and I am currently working as a widgets engineer for XYZ Inc., but am looking around right now, trying to get into this line of work....." But be careful with that - people don't want to be solicited for work at these things. They just want to talk about _their_ work. If they enjoy talking to you, they will drop hints that they might be able to set you up with something, etc. But don't ask them to.

_Agree. I do not intend to take it that far. What I'd like to get out of it is getting their business cards with their contact information. After a several emails, spread over a few months, then I'll ask about opportunities. Don't want to get shut out right away. If I were in their shoes, I think I'd be turned off by someone I just met asking me for a job. I'm in no rush and planning on this switching careers process taking a couple of years. _

Thank you again!


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't be afraid to use linkedin - just don't check the looking for a job option in case your boss sees it. You have great potential to find contacts to help in your current job, too. Linkedin will help you find college alums in your area and professional groups.

Spend some time here.

If you find the right professional group, jump in and volunteer for the executive board or a special project. There will be enough repeat contact that people will remember you.

asktheheadhunter.com -- sign up for the newsletter, read the blog, get the books..........BEST RESOURCE EVER

be a friend - networking is about friendship--two way street! "What attracted you to this line of work?" is a good one. "I'm thinking of taking some courses in this area and making a career change...would coming from x with experience in y give me any advantage?

at the conference ask questions, go to dinner, go to bars. (Ask people if they don't ask you....as another woman, I'll ask a bunch so no one assumes I'm looking for a "date". "Didn't I see you at the Widget talk earlier today?" is a fine conversation starter. ) In the bars, people feel "off duty" and you get the real story. "they won't let me hire programmers" "they're living in the past" "we're gaining on the competition" (You take it with a grain of salt because you don't know who has a chip on the shoulder or likes to embellish the truth -- but it tells you what to research. Good sales staff won't badmouth anyone else -- but customers (especially unhappy customers) will. Let the talk go to non-business topics too--family, hobbies, etc. -- be a friend.

You need to network in your current career also--you need a grapevine outside your current employer. You need people you trust that trust you to talk about "the stuff that doesn't get written down"

When you get home with all those business cards, choose a few to keep in touch with -- maybe do a little research for them on a topic you talked about. After 6 months or so, you probably won't be remembered unless you've started some new conversations since the conference or have potential to buy stuff.

Good luck.


----------



## rudy (Jul 27, 2009)

_Thank you CivE!_

*Don't be afraid to use linkedin - just don't check the looking for a job option in case your boss sees it. You have great potential to find contacts to help in your current job, too. Linkedin will help you find college alums in your area and professional groups.*

Spend some time here.

If you find the right professional group, jump in and volunteer for the executive board or a special project. There will be enough repeat contact that people will remember you.

_I've looked into it. They have a some groups. Will read up on some and see which would be good to join. I'll eventually need to join one, once I get real serious about taking on a new job. It'll look good on the resume._

*asktheheadhunter.com -- sign up for the newsletter, read the blog, get the books..........BEST RESOURCE EVER*

_Thank you! I'll check it out._

*be a friend - networking is about friendship--two way street! "What attracted you to this line of work?" is a good one. "I'm thinking of taking some courses in this area and making a career change...would coming from x with experience in y give me any advantage? *

at the conference ask questions, go to dinner, go to bars. (Ask people if they don't ask you....as another woman, I'll ask a bunch so no one assumes I'm looking for a "date". "Didn't I see you at the Widget talk earlier today?" is a fine conversation starter. ) In the bars, people feel "off duty" and you get the real story. "they won't let me hire programmers" "they're living in the past" "we're gaining on the competition" (You take it with a grain of salt because you don't know who has a chip on the shoulder or likes to embellish the truth -- but it tells you what to research. Good sales staff won't badmouth anyone else -- but customers (especially unhappy customers) will. Let the talk go to non-business topics too--family, hobbies, etc. -- be a friend.

_Good points. The examples will come in handy for conversation starters. _

*You need to network in your current career also--you need a grapevine outside your current employer. You need people you trust that trust you to talk about "the stuff that doesn't get written down"*

_Agree. With all the vendors around at the plant, this was not so bad. But with layoffs, all of my grapevine friends outside of my employer are gone. We only have two outside vendors left. It will take a while to setup new friendships and a new grapevine. But, I'm working on it._

*When you get home with all those business cards, choose a few to keep in touch with -- maybe do a little research for them on a topic you talked about. After 6 months or so, you probably won't be remembered unless you've started some new conversations since the conference or have potential to buy stuff.*

_Perfect. This is what I needed. I wasn't sure what else to mention in my first email. But extra research on a topic we talked about, will give me something to say as well as point out that I'm interested. This was very helpful. Thank you. _


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2009)

I've started building a rapport with the client inspectors here on the job site. Gives the impression that I both know and care about what it is I'm doing.


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 28, 2009)

I use LinkedIn as a way to manage contacts. I have actually made new contacts (subcontractors) and developed business leads for my company via LinkedIn. While they are somewhat annoying, it never hurts to have a good headhunter, errr executive recruiter, that you know and have a rapport with prior to actually needing one.

Rudy - feel free to find me on linkedin, my linkedin profile info is in my EB profile.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm in the water/wastewater business and getting involved with AWWA and/or WEF are good starts. There are typically lots of workshops, seminars, local meetings, etc. throughout the year so start attending that stuff.

You also may be able to leverage your semiconductor expertise in the water/wastewater industry. We use lots of I&amp;C in plant work now which means PLCs and the programming that is associated with it. Same thing for SCADA systems.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 28, 2009)

^Very good points. A lot of "wastewater people" are afraid of PLCs and SCADA, but it's absolutely critical for most modern processes.

PLC and SCADA operation and programming are things you could probably learn on your own, and probably even find some training courses you could attend and get a certificate. Something like that on your resume might get your foot in the door.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2009)

Attending all the Prof Organizations that you can is a good start, I know consultants who attend Board of Commissioner Meetings, Zoning Meetings, City Council Meetings, etc they will sit in the audience and start chatting up the assistants to the local government politicians, takes a while but that stuff pays off.

I didnt do enough of it when I was in consulting, it pays in the long run to make the time to attend those prof organization meetings and some of the local government stuff.

You would also be suprised at how many folks you can meet by going to some of the campaign fundraising events for state and local politicians, a lot of them wil have $20 plate bbq dinners and you can do some serious hob-nobbing...


----------



## rudy (Jul 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> I've started building a rapport with the client inspectors here on the job site. Gives the impression that I both know and care about what it is I'm doing.


So true. It also makes good working relationships.


----------



## rudy (Jul 29, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> I use LinkedIn as a way to manage contacts. I have actually made new contacts (subcontractors) and developed business leads for my company via LinkedIn. While they are somewhat annoying, it never hurts to have a good headhunter, errr executive recruiter, that you know and have a rapport with prior to actually needing one.
> Rudy - feel free to find me on linkedin, my linkedin profile info is in my EB profile.


Thank you bigray! That is very nice of you. I'll start lurking linkedin more.


----------



## rudy (Jul 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm in the water/wastewater business and getting involved with AWWA and/or WEF are good starts. There are typically lots of workshops, seminars, local meetings, etc. throughout the year so start attending that stuff.


Thank you Chucktown. Great advice! I found that WEAT is somehow associated with WEF, and I can get dual membership for $71, or just WEAT membership for $40. I'll look into more details. Since my company no longer covers memberships, especially those outside my job, I'll get more details into which type would be more beneficial.



Chucktown PE said:


> You also may be able to leverage your semiconductor expertise in the water/wastewater industry. We use lots of I&amp;C in plant work now which means PLCs and the programming that is associated with it. Same thing for SCADA systems.


What is I&amp;C and PLCs?


----------



## rudy (Jul 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> ^Very good points. A lot of "wastewater people" are afraid of PLCs and SCADA, but it's absolutely critical for most modern processes.
> PLC and SCADA operation and programming are things you could probably learn on your own, and probably even find some training courses you could attend and get a certificate. Something like that on your resume might get your foot in the door.


Thank you Dleg! I've heard of SCADA. It sounds similar to what I use on a daily basis -- control charts to monitor the processes I am responsible for. We have to review these on a daily basis. If anything goes out of control, we have to trouble shoot.

I'll have to look into PLC. This is the kind of lingo I'll probably need to get familiar with to prepare for the conference networking. Thank you!


----------



## rudy (Jul 29, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> Attending all the Prof Organizations that you can is a good start, I know consultants who attend Board of Commissioner Meetings, Zoning Meetings, City Council Meetings, etc they will sit in the audience and start chatting up the assistants to the local government politicians, takes a while but that stuff pays off.
> I didnt do enough of it when I was in consulting, it pays in the long run to make the time to attend those prof organization meetings and some of the local government stuff.
> 
> You would also be suprised at how many folks you can meet by going to some of the campaign fundraising events for state and local politicians, a lot of them wil have $20 plate bbq dinners and you can do some serious hob-nobbing...


Thank you Road Guy! I've been watching City Environmental Board meetings on our public access channel to become more familiar with City issues. I had never thought of attending. This is an excellent idea for networking. Who knows maybe thesse meetings could count toward CEU's.

Hmmm.... campaign fundraising. Recently I came across a website from a Houston newspaper article that shows how much people working for the Texas government make. Alot of people working for the Senate make over $200k/year. They were not Senators. Who knows what they do. But maybe that is a way to land that type of job. Thank you again.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 29, 2009)

rudy said:


> _What is I&amp;C and PLCs?_


Instrumentation &amp; Control

Programmable Logic Controllers

Basically, it's process control through automatic, digital components instead of the analog gauges and manually operated valves of yore.


----------



## rudy (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you Wil. I tried to figure this out thru internet searches, but your explanation is clearer. We used to use analog controllers for our MFC's (mass flow controllers). But, over the years we've moved to digital controllers. We get faster response time and reduced process time, also reduced spikes at the beginning of processing.

This is all so informative. I didn't realized I could apply so much of my experience toward topics in water/wastewater. What a confidence builder! Thank you.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 29, 2009)

rudy said:


> Thank you Wil. I tried to figure this out thru internet searches, but your explanation is clearer. We used to use analog controllers for our MFC's (mass flow controllers). But, over the years we've moved to digital controllers. We get faster response time and reduced process time, also reduced spikes at the beginning of processing.
> This is all so informative. I didn't realized I could apply so much of my experience toward topics in water/wastewater. What a confidence builder! Thank you.


Rudy,

Depending on how sophisticated the utility is, many of the wastewater plants are fully automated. Pumps, valves, major process equipment, etc. are all controlled by microprocessor based PLCs now which receive input from hundreds of instruments. The PLC's utilize an HMI (human machine interface) to control them locally and workstations in control rooms to control them remotely. I have learned a lot of this stuff as a civil engineer because it is so integral to the design of plants now, plus I enjoy it and it give me a leg up on my peers (many of whom don't know what PLC or SCADA are or the difference between a discrete/analog signal). If you have any questions pertaining to water/wastewater let me know.


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 29, 2009)

The short answer is - you do what you just did on this thread. Have a two-way conversation...let people get to know you a bit, and see if you learn anything interesting. If there's someone whose interest area aligns with yours, keep up a discussion (maybe by email or private message) so you can continue to educate each other -- and perhaps each gain a new friend.

On the professional groups, try them out first to see what you think -- you may not enjoy or find them all useful.

I can think of one group a family member joined at the board level and well, they're just not very nice people. However, watching the interactions and drama is very entertaining and even educational and board serves a higher purpose -- kids ....but I wouldn't want to invest my time that way.


----------



## rudy (Jul 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Rudy,Depending on how sophisticated the utility is, many of the wastewater plants are fully automated. Pumps, valves, major process equipment, etc. are all controlled by microprocessor based PLCs now which receive input from hundreds of instruments. The PLC's utilize an HMI (human machine interface) to control them locally and workstations in control rooms to control them remotely. I have learned a lot of this stuff as a civil engineer because it is so integral to the design of plants now, plus I enjoy it and it give me a leg up on my peers (many of whom don't know what PLC or SCADA are or the difference between a discrete/analog signal). If you have any questions pertaining to water/wastewater let me know.


Thank you Chucktown!


----------



## rudy (Jul 30, 2009)

CivE Bricky said:


> The short answer is - you do what you just did on this thread. Have a two-way conversation...let people get to know you a bit, and see if you learn anything interesting. If there's someone whose interest area aligns with yours, keep up a discussion (maybe by email or private message) so you can continue to educate each other -- and perhaps each gain a new friend.


Great advice. Thank you CivE!



CivE Bricky said:


> On the professional groups, try them out first to see what you think -- you may not enjoy or find them all useful.
> I can think of one group a family member joined at the board level and well, they're just not very nice people. However, watching the interactions and drama is very entertaining and even educational and board serves a higher purpose -- kids ....but I wouldn't want to invest my time that way.


True. I was a member of the campus council for my kids' school. It was composed of teacher, parent, and community representatives from each grade. Most of the meetings were just general discussions and things that had already been decided at the school district level. We did have one safety issue come up one school year. Nothing was ever done because we could not come to a consensus as to whom should be in charge of directing traffic in front of the school -- safety patrol, teachers, parents, or a combination. Of course, each group kept pushing the responsibility to the other group. It was frustrating.


----------



## klk (Jul 31, 2009)

rudy said:


> Thank you Chucktown. Great advice! I found that WEAT is somehow associated with WEF, and I can get dual membership for $71, or just WEAT membership for $40. I'll look into more details. Since my company no longer covers memberships, especially those outside my job, I'll get more details into which type would be more beneficial.


WEAT is called a member association of WEF. WEF is the national professional organization for wastewater professionals. WEAT is sort of like the texas chapter of WEF. (I'm heavily involved in the member association for the Pacific NW so I happen to know a lot about WEF).

Membership basically gives you discounts for training, conferences and publications. Membership to WEF gives you discounts for the WEF products, while membership to WEAT gives you discounts to WEAT only products. I'm not sure which membership category you were quoting for the $71. The $40 WEAT-only membership is correct, but you would probably have to pay a total of $122 for a WEF-WEAT membership, unless you are under the age of 35, in which case you would qualify for the young professional membership. The operators package is meant for publicly owned treatment works (POTW) operators. Starting out, you might not benefit from the WEF membership, unless you want to attend WEFTEC (the big national conference) in which case the member discount makes it worthwhile. Or, if you want to purchase a lot of WEF publications, it might be worthwile there as well, depending on how many publications and what discounts you could receive. Here is the WEAT membership page. However, being a wef member also allows you either free/discounted access to wef webcasts, which can be a good inexpensive way to learn more about the wastewater profession without a serious investment of time and money.

One other thing, it looks like WEAT has an Industrial Waste &amp; Pretreatment committee - you might e-mail or give the committee chair a call and see how active they are as a committee and if they need volunteers. You might even get to use some of your current knowledge from the semi-conductor industry, depending what you're doing at your current job.


----------



## rudy (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you klk for clarifying that. I'm probably going to joing WEAT-only for $40. Since I am not an operator, I will not qualify for the operator WEF+WEAT package, $72.

Joining a WEAT committee is an excellent networking idea. Thank you again.


----------

